# Jigging Ausrüstung?



## rauber83 (16. Juni 2009)

Hey leute,

wollt mal fragen wer gerne "high speed jigging" betreibt und welches gerät bzw. jigs ihr hernehmt.

also ich jigge hauptsaechlich mit ner 80 lbs blue jingging rute von alutecnos und der 300er penn torque und 80 lbs power pro.
zudem für leichtes jiggen die torium 16 mit shimano trevela und die shimano sustain 8000 mit ner 50er trevela ( wenn der linke arm zu weh tut ). 
jigs nehm ich je nach fischart und tiefe die butterfly jis von shimano also classic und flat sided. williamson abyss, und die oti jagger und jumbo. manchmal auch welche von pro fishing und tournament. haken, ringe und sprengringe nur owner und oti. und ein wind on flourocarbon leader direkt an den solit ring gebunden. also keine wirbel oder so dazwischen.....

wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## Trickyfisher (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

Hallo
da ich mich immer in der Zwickmühle zwischen guten Gerät aber nicht zu dicker Brieftasche befinde, habe ich mir zu Jiggen im Jemen (Soquotra) eine Shimano Speedmaster 160-420gr. (oder so) sowie eine Penn 850 SSM mit 21er Wiplash zugelegt.
Das Gerät hat sich bei Amberjacks bis 28Kg gut bewährt.
Grüße
Johannes


----------



## rauber83 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Hallo
> da ich mich immer in der Zwickmühle zwischen guten Gerät aber nicht zu dicker Brieftasche befinde, habe ich mir zu Jiggen im Jemen (Soquotra) eine Shimano Speedmaster 160-420gr. (oder so) sowie eine Penn 850 SSM mit 21er Wiplash zugelegt.
> Das Gerät hat sich bei Amberjacks bis 28Kg gut bewährt.
> Grüße
> Johannes



cool. hast du keine probleme mit der spinfisher? hab auf gehoert, dass die rücklaufsperre nach ner zeit den geist auf gibt.... wieviel lbs bremskraft bekommst du denn raus. ich fish die torque meistens so mit 25 lbs


----------



## Trickyfisher (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

Hallo
Probleme mit der Rücklaufsperre hab ich keine gehabt, ich hatte das Ding im Jemen 1 Woche im Dauereinsatz und die schaut eigentlich noch aus wie neu. hab die Rolle aber jeden Tag gespült und gefettet.
Von der Bremsleistung kommt sie mit einer Stella oder auch mit deiner Multi natürlich nicht mit, ich hab gerade testweise die Bremse voll zugeknallt und mit der Federwaage dran gezogen, da kam ich auf 7 Kg Bremskraft, also ca. 14-15 lps.
Da halt aber mal mit der Rute dagegen, ist schon ein ziemlicher Zug und die Bremse spricht immer noch butterweich und absolut ruckfrei an.
Ich hab auch schon gelesen, das die Penn Spinnfisher manchmal probleme machen sollen, aber meine ist voll ok.
Sollte ich aber mal die Kohle dafür haben, leg ich mir sicher mal eine Stella oder Saltiga zu, die Dinger sind einfach nur voll geile.
Grüße
Johannes


----------



## rauber83 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Hallo
> Probleme mit der Rücklaufsperre hab ich keine gehabt, ich hatte das Ding im Jemen 1 Woche im Dauereinsatz und die schaut eigentlich noch aus wie neu. hab die Rolle aber jeden Tag gespült und gefettet.
> Von der Bremsleistung kommt sie mit einer Stella oder auch mit deiner Multi natürlich nicht mit, ich hab gerade testweise die Bremse voll zugeknallt und mit der Federwaage dran gezogen, da kam ich auf 7 Kg Bremskraft, also ca. 14-15 lps.
> Da halt aber mal mit der Rute dagegen, ist schon ein ziemlicher Zug und die Bremse spricht immer noch butterweich und absolut ruckfrei an.
> ...



achso cool. ich hab halt die alten ss 8500 noch im einsatz, aber halt nocht fuers jiggen. ich muss sagen die torium ist ne super rolle für den preis und haelt auch was aus, also für normale bottom fische voll ok.... multis sind meist billiger als die high end stationär rollen. also z.b. ne trinidad oder torque


----------



## Biggamekumpel (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

Hallo Rauber, 
du meinst ne 40-60lb Blue Jigging Rod. Es gibt keine 80er.
Check mal die neue Accurate BX2 600NN. Ich fische die selbe Kombi und für diese für nichts in der Welt mehr hergeben.


----------



## rauber83 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*



Biggamekumpel schrieb:


> Hallo Rauber,
> du meinst ne 40-60lb Blue Jigging Rod. Es gibt keine 80er.
> Check mal die neue Accurate BX2 600NN. Ich fische die selbe Kombi und für diese für nichts in der Welt mehr hergeben.



ja ist die 60er, wobei die ja so bretthart ist.... ich mag haertere ruten lieber als die weichen saltiga oder trevala. die star rod ist ganz gut aber die oti sind auch ziemlich geil wobei mir der griff zu kurz ist.... naja die accurate ist ganz nett aber ganz ehrlich würd ich das geld in ne alutecnos investieren oder halt die trinidad n modelle.... wieviel lbs bremse hast du denn drauf bei dem bild. naja in der usa wuerd man das high sticking nennen


----------



## Biggamekumpel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

An der Kombi hingen irgendwas jenseits der 100kg. Hatte die Bremse in "Full Drag" auf ca.30lb eingstellt. Was immer da dran hing spukte nach 25min Drill meinen 400g Jig einfach wieder aus und Tschüß. Aber Geil was an Reserven in der Rute so schlummern.

lg Oli


----------



## rauber83 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*



Biggamekumpel schrieb:


> An der Kombi hingen irgendwas jenseits der 100kg. Hatte die Bremse in "Full Drag" auf ca.30lb eingstellt. Was immer da dran hing spukte nach 25min Drill meinen 400g Jig einfach wieder aus und Tschüß. Aber Geil was an Reserven in der Rute so schlummern.
> 
> lg Oli



oh ok naja danach siehts auch aus  naja wie gesagt, das grosse plus hat die rute schon allein wegen dem langen griff. sowas hab ich bis jetzt nur bei der oti gesehen...


----------



## BIG WHITE (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

hallo rauber,

nun,ich habe das speedjigging betrieben, als es hier noch   
völlig unbekannt war.
Für köhler usw. gibts inzwischen relativ viele ruten und rollen

Für doggis,amberjacks und consorten gibt`s nur japan
domestic tackle, keine usa oder europa billig importe.

Gute jigging ruten baut: sevenseas, ufm ueda, carpenter,
fisherman, tenryu, zenith, zenaq oder xzoga usw.

Ich fische eine Ueda, zwei tenryus, eine zenith, eine Xzoga
ferner eine gamakatsu(jig one), usw.

Die bei diesen ruten verbauten blanks wirst du bei deiner
trevala vermissen, halt zu billig!

Ferner ist die verarbeitung eine andere. hier vom fachmann
dort von einem "sklaven", leider ist es so!

Bei Rollen ist es sehr einfach: niedrig übersetzte Saltigas
z.B. Expedition, 6000/5000 oder die neue stella 20000 sw
model 2008 (die alten Fa oder SW 02 hatten für mein
geschmack zu viel Spiel)

Die besten jigs kommen von fisherman (marudo/andaman)
oder von daiwa (sacrifice). Das sonstige gerödel kommt bei
mir von seaguar/owner.

Assist Hooks baue ich mir inzwischen selber, für nicht
versierte empfehle ich die von owner.


Das war`s.

Gruß
B.W.


----------



## zulu (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

Hallo B.W.

Sehr interessant !!

Ich beschäftige mich auch gerade mit dem selbstbau von 
assist hooks.

Hierzu möchte ich noch etwas lernen.

Gibt es eine kleine anleitung dazu ?

Oder evtl angaben zu der verwendeten schnur und die art
der verbindung von haken und derselben ?

Wäre nett.

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## zandermouse (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

Rute: Jigging Master MAX 450g mit Shimano Stella 10000 FA
und 80 lbs Power Pro Schnur.:k 

Den Unsinn mit zu viel
Spiel usw. kann man getrost vergessen. Die neue FB
find ich einfach nur schlecht. Da ist die Twinspin von
Accurate die bessere Wahl. 

PE 3- Gerät: Rute 30 lbs von  Grauvell mit Shimano 
Twin Power 8000 PG (Japanese Modell) und 30 lbs Power Pro.

Jigs: der Allesfänger: Shimano flat side jig, Farbe: live squid glow. river2sea: turkey slider und Zerodropper

Daiwa Sacrifice und Bentos von Williamson.

Die Stinger oder Assist hooks gibt es schon fertig gebunden 
bei ebay, das Stück ab 60 cent. Wozu dann selber bauen ;+;+

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## rauber83 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> hallo rauber,
> 
> nun,ich habe das speedjigging betrieben, als es hier noch
> völlig unbekannt war.
> ...



naja ich selbst jigge halt seit 05.... die carpenter würd mich interessieren, es sieht aber so aus, als ob der griff ziemlich kurz ist.... also waers für mich nix. naja einen geld********r hab ich auch nicht und für 20 lbs snapper oder almacos oder so reicht mir meine billig trevala. vor allem wenn sie mal kaputt gehen sollte bekomm ich direkt im laden eine nagelneue, ohne fragen gestellt zu bekommen.... musst ich aber noch nie in anspruch nehmen. 
die klingt ja interessant deine theorie, wusst gar net dass es in italien "sklaven" gibt...... 
stationärrollen fallen für mich sowieso zum jiggen aus, hihi vielleicht bin ich da zu amerikanisiert|rolleyes und zum poppern bin ich mit der alten 20 000 ziemlich zufrieden, hatte da noch keine probleme.


----------



## Nick_A (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*



rauber83 schrieb:


> die klingt ja interessant deine theorie, wusst gar net dass es in italien "sklaven" gibt......



Big White hat in diesem Fall vermutlich einige Rutenhersteller gemeint ... nicht Alutecnos (aus Deinem anderen Thread)


----------



## zulu (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

Warum selber bauen?

Weil ich nur owner und gamakatsu haken fische und diese bei mir in allen grössen ,
superscharf herumliegen.

Stella und ne 500 eurorute fischen und dann  60 cent billigschrotthaken verwenden ?

Nein danke !

Der haken muss auf dem nagel stehen !

Und ausserdem dauert mir die versandhauslieferung nach sokrota einfach zu lange.

frrrr....

Z.


----------



## Feuerqualle (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

gescheite montage für assit hooks:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DadadSqkhfw&feature=related


----------



## freibadwirt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

Hallo

also ich fisch ne Smith WGJ-s56H mit einer 20000 Stella und 50 lbs Power Pro . Meine Lieblingsjigs sind mit abstand die Teile von Fischermann (Andamanenjig wenn die nur nicht so scheisteuer wären|kopfkrat|uhoh Ob man die Hacken selbst bindet oder fertig kauft ist meiner Meinung nach wurscht mir ist noch kein Assist Hook gerissen .#6
@ Zulu

Warst du mit Rene auf Sokotra ? war auch schon 2 mal dort finds nicht so toll .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## zulu (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

Oh !

Dank der französischen anleitung kann ich das jetzt auch .

Das war sehr hilfreich.

Der bastler wüsste gerne noch aus welchem material die
ss assistline ist.

Da muß ich jetzt nochmal nachforschen.

Habe gehört, das ist keflar.

Ich verwende eine keflar drachenschnur und bin mir nicht sicher ob das ok ist.

@ freibadwirt

bekommt von mir mal ne pn

freundlichst 

#h

Z.


----------



## zandermouse (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

@Zulu

erst einmal ist nicht alles, was billig ist, gleich Schrott !
zweitens: es gibt jede Menge Schrott der sauteuer ist.

Ein Assisthook muss rattenscharf und extrem stabil sein
und wenn er das ist, dann ist er für mich, genau richtig.
Wenn Du unbedingt mehr Geld ausgeben willst, weil Dir der
Firmenname auf der Verpackung so gut gefällt, na dann bitteschön.
Deshalb ist der Verkauf von Markenwahre ja so lukrativ.

Mir ist auch noch keine Assistline gerissen, jedoch manchmal
durchgebissen worden (250 lbs Kevlar) ! Das ist bei sauteuren
Markenhaken passiert. Deswegen gibt es die Assithooks eben
nicht nur mit Kevlar-line sondern auch mit wire, also 7 Strand
oder anderem Stahl. 

Übrigens die Jigmasterruten gibt es für 400 US$. Wer sie
für mehr Geld erwirbt, der sorgt eben dafür, dass der
Händler einen besseren Umsatz macht. |supergri

@Freibadwirt

Wenn du gerne mit den Fisherman Jigs angelst, dann
ist das doch ok. Der Jig kostet je nach Gewicht 35-45 $ 
das Stück. So hart wie man damit arbeitet, darf der auch ruhig
etwas kosten. Ich bezweifle aber ernsthaft, dass man damit besser
fängt als mit einem Shimano Flat-Side Jig für 17,99 $.

Es ist eben immer die Frage, auf welcher Seite der Klotür man steht, wenn man mal muss. |kopfkrat

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## freibadwirt (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*



zandermouse schrieb:


> @Zulu
> 
> 
> @Freibadwirt
> ...


 
Hallo Zandermouse 

Weis gar nicht was du immer willst |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ?
1 .die Frage war mit welchen Jigs wir am liebsten angeln nicht was sie kosten . Mein Lieblingsauto ist auch ein Porsche fahre aber einen 8Jahre alten Opel .#t ( Übrigens bei E - Bay kriegst du die Andamanenjigs für 20 € )
2.Ich weis auch nicht welcher Jig am besten fängt hab mit dem Shimano Teil noch nicht gefischt .;+
3.Ich glaube nicht das ich auf der anderen Seite der Klotür steh wie du ,:q seh aber nicht ein das ein 2000 € Tripp wegen ein paar Euros zum Flopp wird .
4.Vielleicht solltest du manchmal dein Posting noch mal überdenken bevor du auf Antworten drückst .
Nix für ungut 
Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Student (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Gute jigging ruten baut: sevenseas, ufm ueda, carpenter,
> fisherman, tenryu, zenith, zenaq oder xzoga usw.



Was hälst du von Major-Craft, schon mal in der Hand gehabt?

z.B. Major-Craft Alexander oder Major-Craft Offblow


----------



## zulu (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich denke beim haken so ähnlich wie die profis,( gewerbetreibende )
und setze da auf das beste material das es gibt. 

Darum liegen die o und g haken hier bei mir rum.

Man kann natürlich auch anderes material ausprobieren, aber die erfahrung zeigt......

Fast alle anderen haken (mit wenigen ausnahmen, die aber noch teurer sind als o und g )
sind  meiner meinung nach nicht scharf genug, oder man hat im paket 6 scharfe und 
4 stumpfe,
 also keine qualität.

Jetzt habe ich auch mal bei ebay nachgesehen und da sind die günstigsten AH s
plus versand für 1 euro pro stück zu haben und das sind die von einer abenteuer gmbh.
Da gibt es keinen einzigen qualitätsartikel,  aquantik ruten  maxel bg multirollen, hat das überhaupt schon mal einer gehört ?

Fischen spielt damit nur ein anfänger evtl in norwegen.

Ich brauche keine box mit 4 verschiedenen hakengrössen. Da müsste ich ja die hälfte wegschmeissen und dann kosten sie schon 2 euro das stück und sind immer noch nicht besser. 
 Wo sind sie denn nun die nadelspitzen 60 cent dinger? ansehen möchte ich die mir schon, damit ich bei den experten mitreden kann.

Wie man einen Stahl AH  selber baut ist mir  klar, den werde ich mir nie kaufen müssen.

und jetzt kommst du,

aber bitte schön sachlich und nicht fäkal , sonst mach ich nicht mehr mit.

Z.


----------



## Student (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*



zulu schrieb:


> Wo sind sie denn nun die nadelspitzen 60 cent dinger? ansehen möchte ich die mir schon, damit ich bei den experten mitreden kann.



Welche Hakengröße suchst du überhaupt? Die Preise unterscheiden sich ja je nach Größe enorm...


----------



## zulu (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

Hai !

Ich suche ja keine haken, die habe ich ja schon.

Mir ging es um die montage, und nachdem diese nun klar ist
wollte ich mehr über das schnurmaterial für den selbstbau
wissen.
 Da kam dann ja keine antwort sondern der tipp
mir das billigste material zu kaufen, das es auf dem markt gibt weil das genau so gut sein soll wie die international anerkannte top-ware.


Die besagten unter ein euro  hooks will ich nur mal prüfen, rein aus interesse.

Ohne damit zu fischen.

 Nageltest ,
mal unter das binokular legen, 
einen tag ins salzwasser legen, 
5 mal mit voller wucht in stark durchwachsenen, knorpeligen speck eintreiben,
wieder in die lake und
dann wieder binokular
mal 5 kilo dranhängen, dann 10-12 kilo ( 80 lbs bremse )
usw.
 was man eben so macht um zu vergleichen bevor man die dinger loben und empfehlen kann.

Zum feldtest kann ich die dann ja ggf später mal mitnehmen.



#h

frrrr

Z.


----------



## zulu (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

Also ich  sage mal danke schön für die hilfe. 

Ich hätte hier nicht so viel information zu diesem thema erwartet.

Wirklich klasse die NZ seite , wollebre #6

Da kann man mal sehen wie breit gefächert dieses thema ist,

wie groß das angebot an tauglichem gerät

und wieviele verschiedene techniken und auch ansichten es beim jiggen gibt.

Man sieht, man kann auch für kleines geld einsteigen und wie bei jedem gerätelastigen sport ist die scala nach oben hin offen.

Irgendwie haben hier doch alle recht,

egal wie wir es machen.

Hauptsache ist :

Wir tun es !!!!

Ich für meinen teil werde die kommenden 3 woche meine eisen ca 80 bis 120 meter tief versenken, 
da bin ich erstmal wech #h

Was besseres kann man bei dem :cwetter hier glaube ich nicht tun.

freundlichst

Z.


----------



## Pargo Man (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

Ahoi Sportfreunde,

bei meinem ersten Jigversuch gestern, habe ich festgestellt, dass es beim Jiggen ganz wichtig ist genug Gegengewicht mitzubringen. Ich hab's da "leicht". 110kgs gehen auch bei total übertriebenen 20kg Bremsleistung nicht so schnell an die Reling... und mal ehrlich, bei den vollen Bremsen der Kollegen hier oben stehen gut 30kgs an der Reling, die uns über Bord wuppen... oder die Schnur auf dem Spulenkern durchrutschen lassen...
;-))

Revier Angolanische Küste bei Luanda
Rute jigstar JSR 350 "overhead" 5.5'
Rolle alutecnos 12c gorilla
Powerpro65 lbs
Tiefe 120 Meter
350gr abyss jigs und luminous (keine ahnung) Japan
Fisch: schaun wir mal... wohl Amberjacks meistens.

gruss aus'm busch
pargo jan


----------



## Feuerqualle (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

TOP. Sieht gut aus


----------



## rauber83 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ausrüstung?*

so mal ein paar bilder im einsatz :vik:


----------



## Pargo Man (5. Juli 2009)

*Overhead*

wow, #6
was für fabelhafte Bilder vom Fischen an der Ölquelle. Schön zu wissen, dass ich nicht der einzige Jig-Fan mit Multirolle bin ;-))


----------

